# And down on the farm ...



## *Andi

Lots of stuff got done on the farm the past three days ... 

Started shearing the sheep ... we do three each evening. (6 down 14 to go)

started on the fire wood. (winter countdown ... 206 days/ fall 118 )

Had to take the bush hog to two pastures ... the stickweeds and yellow dock are wanting to take over. :gaah:

Planted two more rows in the garden ... yea, it was a little wet but you got'a do what you got'a do... 

One new bed done and planted in the herb garden... a number of plants put by. (dried)

And I finally got a picture of Molly, May & Ore ...

What is going on with your homestead?


----------



## Wellrounded

Finally fenced the forest, horses will be moved into there today to spell the pastures. Moving the sheep and cows into a sacrifice paddock where they will be hand fed for the winter, again to spell the pastures. We still haven't had much rain some due in the next few days, fingers crossed.


----------



## MDsapper

unfortunatly nothing since i'll be on my own and moving around a lot for the next few years


----------



## dlharris

*Andi said:


> Lots of stuff got done on the farm the past three days ...
> 
> Started shearing the sheep ... we do three each evening. (6 down 14 to go)
> 
> started on the fire wood. (winter countdown ... 206 days/ fall 118 )
> 
> Had to take the bush hog to two pastures ... the stickweeds and yellow dock are wanting to take over. :gaah:
> 
> Planted two more rows in the garden ... yea, it was a little wet but you got'a do what you got'a do...
> 
> One new bed done and planted in the herb garden... a number of plants put by. (dried)
> 
> And I finally got a picture of Molly, May & Ore ...
> 
> What is going on with your homestead?


Love, love, love the pics of Molly, May & Ore!!!


----------



## *Andi

Wellrounded said:


> Finally fenced the forest, horses will be moved into there today to spell the pastures. Moving the sheep and cows into a sacrifice paddock where they will be hand fed for the winter, again to spell the pastures. We still haven't had much rain some due in the next few days, fingers crossed.


We just put in a new pasture fence in and opened it to the horses ... (Woven wire) Then the storms hit and a tree came down and across it. :ignore:

Dang ... need to fix that but on the other hand this time the fire wood will be easy to get to. lol You haven't had much rain and we have had a little to much. (But that is alright ... it will work out, in the end)

Best of luck to yea ...


----------



## Wellrounded

Clearing trees from fences is a never ending job here. Having one come down on a new fence is just rude .


----------



## jeff47041

I finally got to plant my garden this Saturday. Been very wet.
I planted 1/4 acre. That's less than last year, but I think i'll be very busy this summer so it will be better.
2 kinds of corn, green beans, lots of different peppers, peas, okra, cabbage, carrots, pickles, broccoli, lots of kinds of squash and of coarse, way too many tomatoes. 
I also planted some herbs that my lovely wife picked out and got 4 celery plants to try. read that they are hard to keep alive.


----------



## *Andi

Wellrounded said:


> Clearing trees from fences is a never ending job here. Having one come down on a new fence is just rude .


I agree ... lol

But now the fence is broke in ... so to speak ... lol  (and a nice lump of fire wood to boot)


----------



## *Andi

Lots of things going on ...

We sold half of the longhorns ... including my milker in training.  (time to start over)

The heifers we have left have been moved to the barn and a new "milk cow" must be picked out ... 

Waco was sold on the hoof and a new bull was bought to replace him. (Waco was not a nice bull to the herd. ) but he did bring in a little money. (but I will be glad when he makes the trip to the slaughterhouse.)

Bunyan picture to follow...


----------



## PreparedRifleman73

Totally jealous. I have 1/4 acre and a small garden.


----------



## cowboyhermit

You get much milk out of a longhorn?


----------



## *Andi

cowboyhermit said:


> You get much milk out of a longhorn?


I milk a little different than most ... As the kids are grown and on their own the "need" for a few gallons a day are gone. We no longer take the calf away, nor do we milk twice a day. It is milk as you need it.

More times than not just pull the calf at night and milk what you need in the morning and letting the calf have the rest.

So to answer your question ... we get all that we need. (as of now)


----------



## cowboyhermit

That's what I have been telling people for years. How many times I have heard people say they would like to have a cow for milk only to get a chorus of "Are you crazy, what in the world are you going to do with __gallons of milk!!!" :brickwall: The cow and calf can handle it just fine thank you very much, that's why I like a dual purpose cause you get some decent meat out of it.
I just had never thought of milking a longhorn and had no idea how much a person would get. Great breed though, we have used them on occasion as "heifer bulls", very easy calving and good health overall, would be a lot easier than trying to keep most of the popular dairy breeds alive.


----------



## *Andi

Bunyan ...


----------



## Tirediron

Swamp Donkey


----------



## *Andi

I've heard a lot about the swamp donkey but never had to deal with them... but I did snap a cute picture yesterday ...


----------



## Tirediron

those horse are cute, 
the moose aren't much of a problem , they tend to travel the same route and only wreck fences if they are being chased, this young one seems to be afraid of the calves for some reason they don't bother the hay bales that I have seen,


----------



## *Andi

Tirediron said:


> those horse are cute,
> the moose aren't much of a problem , they tend to travel the same route and only wreck fences if they are being chased, this young one seems to be afraid of the calves for some reason they don't bother the hay bales that I have seen,


I have a friend that had a family dairy "up north" ... he told me about the fence problem... (I can't repeat what he called them here)


----------



## Toffee

*Andi said:


> I have a friend that had a family dairy "up north" ... he told me about the fence problem... (I can't repeat what he called them here)


This reminded me of a story my late grandfather shared with us.
He was walking in snowshoes, middle of winter to check fence lines about 6 years back. Gets each line checked using a spotter scope to look down it and gets to the last one. Looks down the line and goes aww crud, there's a big tree, because all he can see is brown. He looks up from the scope trying to tell exactly where it is and there is a cow elk about 10 feet away just watchin him like it's no big deal. She just jumped the fence and wandered off.


----------



## Tirediron

Elk on the other hand are a big problem around here, they like to pee on the hay bales after they eat their fill, and nothing will eat it after that, luckily they seem to stay off of our place, but they used to wreck a lot of hay for the place just to the south, across a secondary road, which is built up crossing the draw, maybe that stops them??


----------



## *Andi

A few pictures from around the area ... Wild turkey just up the road.


----------



## *Andi

Well that didn't work as planned ...


----------



## goshengirl

Holy cow. Are you going to put a saddle on that spider?


----------



## LincTex

*Andi said:


> Bunyan ...


INTERESTING patchwork colors - mix of what and what?



goshengirl said:


> Holy cow. Are you going to put a saddle on that spider?


I love Yellow Orb Weavers! I have a picture I need to go look for and post up - almost as big as my hand! 
I sure wish I could keep more around, but they usually make their web so damn close to the ground - - - the chickens can jump up and eat them.

This one will do for now.......


----------



## dixiemama

Elk eat all of the apples and pears here. We haven't seen them this year tho. 

Deer have been all over the place but no hunting on our land--we have too many Mamas who raise babies here. Two sets of twins this year!


----------



## *Andi

LincTex said:


> INTERESTING patchwork colors - mix of what and what?
> 
> He is a tan brindle ... much like his mother.
> 
> I love Yellow Orb Weavers! I have a picture I need to go look for and post up - almost as big as my hand!
> I sure wish I could keep more around, but they usually make their web so damn close to the ground - - - the chickens can jump up and eat them.
> 
> If one of them come after one of my hummers well... :club::club::club: (But a cool picture of Nature in action. )
> 
> Thanks for sharing...
> This one will do for now.......


Thanks for posting it ...


----------



## LincTex

I know... poor hummingbird 

In this part of Texas, the Preying Mantises kill them all the time. Sad. Those suckers are vicious!! Little *BASTARDS!!!!!*


----------



## *Andi

*Photo contest...*

So I have been looking high and low for some new "shots" for some up coming photo contest...

I have been to more parks in the last month than ever and what I have come to find out ... I have more wild critters in the our back hollow than all the parks.  (hubbies hunting spot)

Plus the back hollow has a few ghost back there ...  Hubby and I spent about 4 hours sitting, waiting and watching. Total: 4 deer, 1 red fox, squirrels, a flock of turkeys and birds of all different shapes and sizes. We heard an owl but never saw it. (owls in our area are rather rare, for some odd reason)

But I have high hopes now and a ghost would be a plus. (My son will not hunt that area) And I will say... the area does give one the chills the way the wind sounds coming in.

I look forward to my next trip... (and some first place pictures!)


----------



## Cotton

"What is going on with your homestead?"

I really like donkeys. The first pic is my evil gremlin “Kit” short for Sackett. I know, he’s a horrible speller! 

pic 2, When Kit was tiny…

Pic 3, Big Boy and a few of the girls helping me prune peach trees in the fall. Sold him a couple of years ago. If you have goats… be careful of peach leaves and cherry leaves (Prunus sp). In the fall hydrocyanic compounds (cyanide) concentrate in the leaves. It doesn’t seem to bother cattle but a friend lost several goats a few years ago. (thesouthernherbalist is his website)

Pic 4, used to have lots of peaches. Pulled up 150 trees 2 years ago, they were at the end of their commercial life.

I’m interested in that old house you posted. Have you checked the area for medicinal plants? I read a post you made about an herb course. This is one of my interests.

Last winter I printed out topo maps of a 200sq mile area. I marked all the old house places I could remember from childhood (centuries ago!). Places I remembered while hunting, abandoned long ago.

This spring and summer I searched these places repeatedly (sometimes nothing left but a mound of chimney rock). I was looking for medicinal plants. I found dozens and dozens. Collected seed as summer progressed. 100 years ago plant medicine was common, everyone had a few growing nearby.

One spring day I was driving an old church, saw a bloom I didn’t recognize in the ditch by the road. I stopped and immediately recognized 7 or 8 other medicinal plants. I knocked on a few doors (folks who lived nearby). Phone calls were made and I got permission to search the grounds. Around the edges of modern manicured cemetery and lawn I found 22 medicinal species.

Afterwards I made it a point to search the grounds where there had been a church more than 100 years. I guessed that in those days a church was the community center. They planted and grew medicine for everyone to come and get as needed. I was right! I routinely found 20 to 30 medicinal species at such places.

I’m talking about a very rural area. I tell folks I live so far out in the country I have to go towards town to hunt! 

Anyway, your horses are a lot cuter then mine… 

pic 5, “Bud” and my 80 year old dad, still dishing out pearls of wisdom when unusual situations arise on the farm. He ran the rake for me that day, baled 54 rolls of hay.


----------



## LincTex

Cotton said:


> Collected seed as summer progressed. 100 years ago plant medicine was common, everyone had a few growing nearby.
> 
> Around the edges of modern manicured cemetery and lawn I found 22 medicinal species.
> 
> Afterwards I made it a point to search the grounds where there had been a church more than 100 years. I guessed that in those days a church was the community center. They planted and grew medicine for everyone to come and get as needed. I was right! I routinely found 20 to 30 medicinal species at such places.


WOW!! Just wow! That is gold-plated info - - I would love to see a list of what you found, so that I can look up what the pictures look like and then go hunting!


----------



## goshengirl

That's really cool. I know that the old cemeteries are a prime place for studying native prairie species. Never thought about medicinal herbs!


----------



## *Andi

Cotton said:


> I'm interested in that old house you posted. Have you checked the area for medicinal plants? I read a post you made about an herb course. This is one of my interests.


The house was built in the 1800s and up till a few years ago... lived in. The man that owns it charged $1.00 a month, just have someone there and to keep it from being trashed. The lack of modern plumbing has a lot to do with finding folks to stay there ... I would think. (I've never found any herbs near the place.)

I've been doing a "family history search" over the last several years but my visits to old churches/cemeteries didn't give me the same luck finding herbs as yours did. I did visit my dads, grandmother homestead... My dad told me all about her herb garden. (But) the new owners had done away with the herb garden... :gaah: (What were they thinking ... )


----------



## Jason

Well, I'm the only one around this weekend. My wife and son are up north hunting ducks around Pymatuning with my FIL and my folks flew to Tampa, FL this morning for a well earned week of fun in the sun. We're putting in around 8 acres of rye this fall so we can sell the straw next year. I plowed off and on yesterday all afternoon and evening, wrapping it up for the night at 8PM. This morning I sacked a ton of ground corn into 50 pound sacks for a customer and finished the plowing. I'm in for a late lunch, then I have to go find the disk (yes, I lost it in the weeds somewhere and have to go find it) and work the ground for the rye. Tomorrow I'll hopefully disk the field and get a bunch of firewood cut. 

It sure is peaceful here with nobody else around.


----------



## Cotton

*Andi said:


> (I've never found any herbs near the place.)
> 
> I've been doing a "family history search" over the last several years but my visits to old churches/cemeteries didn't give me the same luck finding herbs as yours did. I did visit my dads, grandmother homestead... My dad told me all about her herb garden. (But) the new owners had done away with the herb garden... :gaah: (What were they thinking ... )


The first old church where I found so many species had&#8230; 1) water part of the year in a ditch, wet weather spring. 2) between the church maintained lawn area and the county road shoulder there was an embankment. 3) down hill at the corner of the property there was an open area, a cleared powerline right of way.

In other words there was a place for such Forbs or weeds to survive year after year.

The 2nd church I checked was similar, just down hill at the property line there was a fence/pasture and a small stream with banks. You know how fence lines and steam banks are, weeds love them. Again, there was a chance&#8230; (that pasture had been there since the 1920's, owned by relatives)

The 3rd church I checked didn't have such attributes. I found nothing more than would occur naturally on a tree line.

Afterwards I only searched church grounds whose terrain and surroundings offered a chance for "weeds" to survive year after year. Pastures, fields and fences were the key.

At one location the plants had migrated downhill in the ditches beside the road 100 yrds to a pasture fence (another cousins). Technically they weren't on the church grounds but that's where the goldmine of medicinal plants originated.

Old house places were the same, sometimes I had to follow gravity and water to find where plants had relocated. To find an area weeds could survive for 100 generations. Sort of funny, sometimes it was backwards. I'd find medicinal species in un-natural numbers then go looking around for the old house place.


----------



## *Andi

Thanks ... but things in my area look to be different than in yours.

But thanks for the Heads Up...


----------



## Cotton

There is one special plant, Plantain - Plantago major and Plantago lanceolata. http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f3/alternative-treatment-brown-recluse-bites-6345/

Plantain went everywhere europeans went. These species are not native to the US. If I saw this plant in the wild I always looked for other medicinals. If I saw 3 of the following in close proximity there was usually an old house close by.

Adams Needle - Yucca filamentosa
Butterflyweed - Asclepias tuberose
Common Evening Primrose - Oenothera biennis
Cross Vine - Bignonia capreolata
Elderberry - Sambucus ***** 
Heal All or Self Heal - Prunella Vulgaris
Joe Pye Weed - Eupatorium purpureum 
Mullein - Verbascum thapsus
Oakleaf Hydrangea - Hydrangea quercifolia,
Partridgeberry - Mitchella repens
Poke Sallet - Phytolacca decandra
Soapwort - Saponaria officinalis
Sweet Everlasting - Pseudognaphalium obtusifolium 
Wild Bergamont - Monarda fistulosa
Wild hydrangea - Hydrangea arborescens.
Wild quinine - Parthenium integrifolium
Yarrow - Achillea millefolium

There were another 10 or so I looked for but they were more rare.

Back on the farm&#8230; I got a young heifer that came up lame about 5 weeks ago. It's her left rear hoof. It's curled up so to speak. You might be able to see it in the photo. There is no cut nor has there been any swelling. I've had her and mom in a holding pen since I noticed the problem.

The situation hasn't improved one bit. She doesn't really put weight on it, sort of hops when she walks. The pen is about 2 acres in size, she moves about freely. Her mom isn't a great cow but grandma and great grandma were. She has good bone structure. I wanted to keep her for breeding stock but unless there is a miracle that's not going to happen.

My best guess is she ruptured a tendon. Just looking for input


----------



## cowboyhermit

Cotton said:


> There is one special plant, Plantain - Plantago major and Plantago lanceolata. http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f3/alternative-treatment-brown-recluse-bites-6345/
> 
> Plantain went everywhere europeans went. These species are not native to the US.
> 
> Back on the farm&#8230; I got a young heifer that came up lame about 5 weeks ago. It's her left rear hoof. It's curled up so to speak. You might be able to see it in the photo. There is no cut nor has there been any swelling. I've had her and mom in a holding pen since I noticed the problem.
> 
> The situation hasn't improved one bit. She doesn't really put weight on it, sort of hops when she walks. The pen is about 2 acres in size, she moves about freely. Her mom isn't a great cow but grandma and great grandma were. She has good bone structure. I wanted to keep her for breeding stock but unless there is a miracle that's not going to happen.
> 
> My best guess is she ruptured a tendon. Just looking for input


First I would just add that there are many species of plantain/plantago that are native to the Americas, though it is correct that the most recognized one is not. Depending on your location some are quite common, for example;
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plantago_cordata









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plantago_subnuda









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plantago_rugelii









With regards to the calf, that is strange. I gather from what you wrote that it wasn't born that way and it didn't develop immediately after calving, also that it is not walking on it's knuckles. That and the fact that it hasn't recovered in 5 weeks makes it a tough one. Assuming there are no nutritional issues and nothing bad that could have been eaten she probably just pulled something. I really don't know whether a splint or stretches would be of any use in that situation. Hope it works out for you and maybe someone else has other info.


----------



## Cotton

The heifer was born healthy, I got injured the day she was born but that's a different story.

She was a healthy 5 month old when she came up lame. One day she was fine and the next she wasn't so it's some type of injury but there has been no swelling, strange.

on the side... Plantago virginica is the native species around here.


----------



## Jason

It took a week because of rain but I got the rye planted yesterday. I'm going out here in a bit to cut and split some firewood, then we get a break because my 2 aunts, my dad's sisters, are in from out of state for the weekend so we're all going out to lunch. We're going to a regional chain called King's Restaurant for some family time. Should be around 20 of us there.


----------



## *Andi

Congrats on getting the rye down ... I on the other hand, didn't get my wheat planted. :gaah:

Oh well ... life goes on.  (May be time to change it up anyway.)


----------



## goshengirl

We're trying to get rye (cover crop) by midweek. We've never planted rye before and have been concerned that we're too late in the season. But Jason, if you put yours in this week, and you're up in PA, I'm guessing we should be okay, too. 

Hell of a weekend - I needed that boost.


----------



## roselle

LincTex said:


> I know... poor hummingbird
> 
> In this part of Texas, the Preying Mantises kill them all the time. Sad. Those suckers are vicious!! Little *BASTARDS!!!!!*


Oh my! I had no clue they could do something like that. My farm is covered in them...Cuz I bought the cases, they hatched, and we treasure every single case we find. One year we passed these cases off like candy to our farming friends. When we clear brush etc.,we go through and search for the cases, clip them off, and let them free in the spring...Geeeeze...I didn't know they were so vicious. Still love my little mantis's...Way better than using chemicals on my gardens, which ultimately my children would eat.


----------



## redhorse

roselle said:


> Oh my! I had no clue they could do something like that. My farm is covered in them...Cuz I bought the cases, they hatched, and we treasure every single case we find. One year we passed these cases off like candy to our farming friends. When we clear brush etc.,we go through and search for the cases, clip them off, and let them free in the spring...Geeeeze...I didn't know they were so vicious. Still love my little mantis's...Way better than using chemicals on my gardens, which ultimately my children would eat.


I never knew you could order cases. Its been years since I've seen a mantis. I am going to have to order some!

We used to collet the cases as kids and hatch them in pretzel barrels before letting them go. It will be nice to see them around again.


----------



## *Andi

A few pictures ...


----------



## Toffee

This thread hasn't seen much action lately, so here are a few pictures:
My turkeys. One of the toms is getting the axe this weekend. The other picture is my first turkey egg! I'm so excited, because I didn't think I'd get any at all.


----------



## tleeh1

Nice, Toffee. :congrat:


----------



## *Andi

*Roller coaster ride ...*

When you have a homestead and critters you can go from day to day chores to a roller coaster ride ...

My hubbies horse started to limp ... just a little at first. Front left leg looks a little off and while working on the leg we notice "a knot" (for better of terms) on his belly.

So we put him in his stall and call the vet. :gaah:

He will be out in three days ... Sharango (the horse) starts showing signs of pain. Horse aspirin added to his feed ... leg looks better but knot... not so much.

Call the vet back ... he said to keep doing what we are doing, he will see us first thing in the morning. (So you check the horse often and wait.)

Then the bad news ... the vet thinks it may be cancer. (Hubby is heartbroken) and makes the call to put the horse down. We could send him to VT but we both think not. (research is no fun)

Our vet uses three shots to euthanize ... First shot given and hubby make the trip to the house to make sure the grandbabies stay in the house. Second shot was given and the horse went down rather fast and hard ... Making the "knot" burst. (gross) But the vet starts to smile and the horse said the heck with this and bolts from his stall to the middle of the field. (which our vet is still not sure how he done that) The vet tells us it was only a growth ~ which is good.

But the mass was contained ...per the vet and this was also good. No horse will be put down today.  He is not out of the woods yet but the vet said, it looks good for him.

Sharango is mad at us ... But I don't think we could pick research anyway. He is back to his normal self once again ... We was going to keep him up a few days but the vet said no ... turn him out with the others. Which we have ... no extra meds have been needed today.

We will hope for the best. (and no more rides on the coaster )


----------



## Toffee

Andi, I'm glad it turned out alright. It can be a tough decision to out down an animal.

This is my new, not so little pig. He's a doll though. He looks to have put on several pounds since he got here. I need to get a tape measure that figures out weight so I know exactly when to butcher this winter.


----------



## ClemKadiddlehopper

*how to measure a pig with a string*

Use a string instead of a tape measure; its easier to work with and then match it against the tape.

Weight (lbs) = (L x G x G) ÷ 400 (inches)
or
Weight (Kg) = (L x G x G) ÷ 13781 (cm)

L = Length &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;(where tail joins body to where the back of the ears atach to head)
G = Heart Girth&#8230;&#8230;.(around body just behind the front legs)

There is a margin of error but it gets you close enough for industrial purposes for pigs over 50 lbs and under 300 lbs. How much of your pig is fat is dependant upon breed and feeding. Toffee's pig is looking good. I could even dig into his feed myself. Looks like there is room for two.


----------



## *Andi

New calf to the farm ...well, when she comes of age. 5 months and counting...


----------



## *Andi

Was 20 sheep now 8 ... It has been a long and interesting few days. (and looking for a new ram)

12 sheep to the freezer and the ram with the ewes, for June babies. Two steers up the mountain to add more to the freezer...

The sons (new) girlfriend found out what life is like on the homestead, she did alright. 

The wheel turns.


----------



## Jewel

*Andi said:


> New calf to the farm ...well, when she comes of age. 5 months and counting...


is the cow a Watusi?

what a great thread! thanks for bringing it back up.

We just recently got an Oberhasli doe. I had been interested in them for some time now because they're a heritage breed but they're also a bit small (I'm tallish) and they'e bloody expensive.

I'm looking for a wool sheep but haven't found one yet. I traded medicinals for a kahtadin (sp?) a couple of years ago (you can spin their hair, you can even spin dog hair). But the poor thing died.

We used to raise potbelly pigs for pork. they are delicious! and I'll intend to go back to that but they are terrible escape artists and we have to be sure all the fences are reinforced. We free ranged the piglets and they're very good to put themselves up at night but they started getting into gardens and orchard.

Right now we just have goats for milk (eventually meat) and trade. Ducks and egg laying chickens for eggs, meat and trade and rabbits for meat, trade and fur.


----------



## *Andi

Jewel said:


> is the cow a Watusi?


She is a longhorn (I have a longhorn thread here ... somewhere) ... and no longer coming to the farm.  The young man that owns her has changed his mind and no longer wants to sell her.

Edit to add link ... http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f114/first-longhorn-calf-6373/


----------



## Jewel

*Andi said:


> She is a longhorn (I have a longhorn thread here ... somewhere) ... and no longer coming to the farm.  The young man that owns her has changed his mind and no longer wants to sell her.
> 
> Edit to add link ... http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f114/first-longhorn-calf-6373/


I can't find the picture for some reason but I'm surprised I didn't recognize as a longhorn. Seemed like the base of the horn was too wide. Probably just the angle though. Beautiful cow regardless.

when something like that falls through I always figure there was a good reason. Maybe he'll change his mind again!!

Did you milk her?


----------



## *Andi

The last steer made the trip up the mountain and is now 683 lbs of mixed cuts in the freezer. We have a heifer that needs to show some growth or she will make the same trip come spring... 

The greenhouse has new plants up and coming and the last of the winter greens are all but gone. (The wheel turns)


----------



## *Andi

It has been a long cold winter for us this year and it was more than our ol draft mare could take. 

It was with a heavy heart to call the vet but for the best. (I know this in my head but it still hurts within the heart.)

Cross over easy Amy, you will be missed.


----------



## Toffee

I'm sorry Andi. That's a hard thing, even when it's the right thing.


----------



## bbrider

Oh, Andi, thats always one of the hardest phone calls to make. Even when it's the right one. May your heart rest easy knowing you cared to the end.


----------



## LincTex

*Andi said:


> The last steer made the trip up the mountain and is now 683 lbs of mixed cuts in the freezer.


How much did he weigh on the hoof?



*Andi said:


> It was with a heavy heart to call the vet but for the best. (I know this in my head but it still hurts within the heart.)


Sorry 

My condolences


----------



## mosquitomountainman

Sorry for your loss Andi: We had a Belgium mare for awhile and ended up selling her. It's the only horse I ever sold that I still miss. She was unbelievably strong and was a truly gentle giant. One of my favorite photos is of our youngest daughter sleeping draped across the back of the horse while she grazed. (Her back was as big as our dining room table!) When we first got her I led her around awhile to get her used to me and me to her. She kept wanting to stop and graze and I'd always pull her head up and keep going. We did that about a dozen times then she stopped, looked me right in the eyes, then reared up about three feet and slammed both front hooves down on the ground ... hard! After that she'd follow me anywhere but she seemed to want me to know that I couldn't force her to do anything if she didn't want to do it. (She was right!)

I imagine you have many wonderful memories of Amy and I bet you cherish each one. Keep them close to your heart and she'll never be far away. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## tsrwivey

Sorry Andi! Losing a fur baby is hard


----------



## UncleJoe

*Andi said:


> It has been a long cold winter for us this year and it was more than our ol draft mare could take.
> 
> It was with a heavy heart to call the vet but for the best. (I know this in my head but it still hurts within the heart.)
> 
> Cross over easy Amy, you will be missed.


So sorry. That always always stinks. 

We lost 2 small furry friends already this year; and we may not be done yet.


----------



## lovetogrow

Sorry for your loss Andy and the hard thing you had to do for your Amy.


----------



## *Andi

Sheep shearing ...

All the sheep but 2 got a new hair doo  today ... 

Lots of wool to work up and my son is looking to add a baby doll or two to the herd.


----------

